# Beratung für eine neue Zanderrute für den Rhein



## JaGaOW (18. Februar 2021)

Hallo liebe Community,

da leider momentan der Einzelhandel geschlossen ist und ich mich nicht in meinem Angelladen des Vertrauens beraten lassen kann, würde ich mich sehr über eure Hilfe freuen 
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Rute um im Rhein auf meinen Zielfisch Zander zu gehen.

Aber vielleicht dazu ein paar Infos:

Ich bin erst seit einem 3/4 Jahr auf der Jagd auf Zander und konnte immerhin drei Glasaugen verhaften (zwischen 50 - 60 cm). Da ich vor einem 3/4 Jahr kurz vor der Prüfung zum Angelschein keinerlei Erfahrung hatte welche Rute ich mir holen sollte und was mein Zielfisch werden wird, habe ich mir folgende Kombi zugelegt: 
Hechtcombo Daiwa Ninja X Spin 2,40m / 50-100g + Ninja 2500A. 
Damals dachte ich ich wäre mit der Hechtrute auf der sicheren Seite, da man mit dieser im zweifel auch einen Hech drillen kann. Okay, einen Hecht (76 cm) habe ich tatsächlich gefangen, als ich mit einem Wobbler an den Steinpackungen auf Zanderjagd gegangen bin. 
Allerdings bin ich mit der Rute nicht zufrieden, wie man sich vorstellen kann ist diese sehr hart und ich habe beim jiggen bzw. beim faulenzen keinerlei Rückmeldung wenn der Gufi den Boden erreicht. Selbst beim einsteigen der drei Zander und selbst beim Hecht habe ich den "Angriff" kaum mitbekommen, die Rute "war halt auf einmal krumm". Die vier Fische habe ich alle auf einen Wobbler gefangen. 
Daher bin ich jetzt auf der Suche nach einer neuen Rute mit guter Rückmeldung 
In anderen Threads hier und in anderen Foren habe ich noch nicht "die Richtige" Rute für meine Einsatzzwecke finden können (auch mit dem Wissen das es die wahrscheinlich gar nicht gibt).

Die Einsatzzwecke sind wahrscheinlich auch so ein bisschen das Problem, wie ich mitbekommen habe gibt es nicht "die Rute" mit der man gleichermaßen gut mit Wobbler und Gufi fischen kann.
Allerdings ist das genau das was ich gerne mache: am Rhein im hellen mit Gufi anfangen und später in der Dämmerung auf Wobbler umsteigen und das ganze noch an unterschiedlichen spots.
Im Sommer kann es mal gerne ins tiefe Wasser in Richtung Rheinmitte hinausgehen (Jigkopf 20 - 30g) aber auch mal in Strömungsarmen bereichen wie Hafeneinfahrten (Jigkopf ca.10g). Die Wobbler die ich benutze wiegen zwichen 10 - 20g und werden auch an unterschiedlichen spots verwendet, mal mehr mal weniger Strömung. 

Ich würde mich über ein paar Ruten Empfehlungen sehr freuen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## u-see fischer (18. Februar 2021)

Wie sieht denn dein Budget aus? Soll auch eine neue Rolle an die neue Rute?

An einer Rute mit einem Wg von 50 - 100g gehört eigentlich Minimum eine 4000er Rolle. Würde auch an einer Rute im Wurfgewichtsbereich min. eine 3000er, besser jedoch eine 4000er Wolle montieren. Speziell beim jiggen von 30g Bleiköpfe wird die 2500er Ninja doch schnell durch sein.


----------



## JaGaOW (18. Februar 2021)

Das Budget ist noch nicht ganz fix. Ich denke das ich max um die 200€ ausgeben möchte. Mit der 2500er Ninja bin ich eigentlich ganz zufrieden, allerdings macht es wahrscheinlich schon Sinn noch eine Rolle für die neue Rute zu holen. Das mache ich davon abhängig welche Rolle zu der neuen Rute passt.


----------



## Snâsh (19. Februar 2021)

JaGaOW schrieb:


> Das Budget ist noch nicht ganz fix. Ich denke das ich max um die 200€ ausgeben möchte. Mit der 2500er Ninja bin ich eigentlich ganz zufrieden, allerdings macht es wahrscheinlich schon Sinn noch eine Rolle für die neue Rute zu holen. Das mache ich davon abhängig welche Rolle zu der neuen Rute passt.


Möglich ist alles, wird dir aber auf Dauer keinen Spaß machen. Eine Rute von 2,4m - 2,7m macht Sinn + eine entsprechende Rolle damit das Equipment ausgeglichen ist. Für 200€ für beides kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen, da ich anderes Equipment fische, jedoch gibt es viele schöne Ruten auch in diesem Segment. Einer der besten Angler die ich kenne fischt eine Shimano Yasai Zander Shad - die Gibts auch in 2,70m mit 24 - 52 Gr Wurfgewicht und ich glaube eine 3500er Stradic dran. Sollte auch klappen, ist auch nur zusammen etwas teurer.


----------



## Mooskugel (19. Februar 2021)

Guck mal ob du von Sportex noch die Godspeed findest, gibt/gab es in 2,40 und 2,70m, WG so 40-50g. Ist relativ hart aber kein Brett. Dazu ne Daiwa Legalis in nicht zu klein. Da solltest du bei  150 - 200 € landen.


----------



## u-see fischer (19. Februar 2021)

Schicke mal eine Mitchell ins Rennen. Hat einen schnellen 40T Blank und sollte eine sehr gute Rückmeldung geben. Falls dann noch eine neue Rolle (denke die 2500 ist deutlich zu klein) dann noch eine Ryobi Ecusiman in 4000er Größe.

Rute:  https://www.raubfischjagd.de/mitche...72-20-60g-2-70m-spinnrute/angebote/a-1025783/
Rolle:  https://www.angelplatz.de/ryobi-ecusima-gx-4000-3-1--ry0323?referer=froogle&gclid=Cj0KCQiA4L2BBhCvARIsAO0SBdYsM1oQN2oEkC94OdEZLYnJbSziFfnud8-2dcbIAWSWt2UAdL3fmh0aAkOMEALw_wcB


----------



## Treets (19. Februar 2021)

Ich schicke mit der Quantum Throttle Spin mal einen Biligheimer ins Rennen...

Ausgehend von einem Test in einer Angelzeitschrift, habe ich sie mir in der Version 2,70 m, WG 18 - 74 g zugelegt und bin sehr zufrieden. Mit knapp 50 EUR bliebe noch reichlich Geld für eine tolle Rolle übrig (ich fische eine 3000er Daiwa Regal an der Rute).

Viele Grüße
Malte


----------



## michael0801 (19. Februar 2021)

Es gibt in der Preisklasse sehr viel zu was nicht verkehrt ist, wenn ich richtig verstehe, dass du 200 Euro für Rute und Rolle ausgeben willst. Ich werfe Mal die Shimano Technium ins Rennen. Die ist Recht hart aber eben kein Brett.


----------



## JaGaOW (19. Februar 2021)

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Empfehlungen! Ich schaue mir die Ruten alle mal an ich bin jetzt nicht komplett an die 200€ gebunden, wenn es mit rolle bei 250€ endet ist das auch in Ordnung. Mir ist es wichtig eine gute Rückmeldung von der rute zu bekommen. Was mich noch interessiert ist worauf ich achten sollte bei der Rute damit das Jiggen und das Wobblern eine Verbesserung zu meiner jetzigen Kombi darstellt?


----------



## Mr. Sprock (20. Februar 2021)

Ich würde dir dafür die Quantum Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g WG empfehlen (Das Original Version 1), falls die noch verfügbar sein sollte.
Tatsächlich lassen sich mit der Rute auch 15 g Wobbler gut werfen, was ich im Trockentest nicht glauben konnte. Trocken kommt sie einem vor wie ein Brett.
Rollenhalter und Kork sind gut, aber die Ringe halte ich für geringwertig. 
25-30 g im Hauptstrom des Rheins + Schwanztellergufi verpackt die Rute noch ohne einzuknicken.

Eine Rolle kann ich dir nicht empfehlen, da ich mich länger mit den aktuellen Rollen aus billigem Plastik aber tollen Materialbezeichnungen nicht beschäftigt habe. Für mich ist das Verbrauchertäuschung. 

Wichtig wäre, dass du dazu schreibst in welchem Rheinabschnitt du unterwegs bist.
Meine Empfehlung wäre für den Niederrhein mit starker Strömung.
Wenn du anderswo unterwegs bist, wo keine starke Strömung herrscht, vergiss die Empfehlung und auch am Niederrhein gibt es wahrscheinlich andere Ruten die für 30 g Jigs im Hauptstrom besser geeignet sind.


----------



## JaGaOW (20. Februar 2021)

Ich bin am unteren Drittel des Mittelrhein unterwegs. An manchen spots ist die Strömung etwas stärker aber an manchen vorallem im Sommer nicht ganz so stark.


----------



## Sirrel (21. Februar 2021)

Bei 250,- wäre auch eine Kombination aus Tailwalk DelSol S802H SPII und einer Daiwa Legalis eine Idee. Die Legalis ist solide und die DelSol geht ja auch in Richtung "Eierlegende Wollmilchsau".

Gruß,
Patrick


----------



## Mr. Sprock (21. Februar 2021)

Sirrel schrieb:


> Tailwalk DelSol S802H SPII


Benötigt man dafür nicht den Handumfang einer Asiatin um bequem greifen zu können?


----------



## Sirrel (21. Februar 2021)

Ich bin 191cm und hab friesische Pranken und kann das Ding wunderbar greifen.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (21. Februar 2021)

Mir ist nicht bekannt, wieviel Erfahrung du mit unterschiedlichen Griffdurchmessern hast.
Vielleicht könntest du die Tage den Durchmesser an zwei Stellen durchgeben, falls du Zugriff auf eine Schieblehre / Messschieber hast.


----------



## Andal (21. Februar 2021)

Sirrel schrieb:


> Bei 250,- wäre auch eine Kombination aus *Tailwalk DelSol* S802H SPII und einer Daiwa Legalis eine Idee. Die Legalis ist solide und die DelSol geht ja auch in Richtung "Eierlegende Wollmilchsau".
> 
> Gruß,
> Patrick


Vorausgesetzt man stör sich nicht am Namen ... *Schwanzgang der Sonne *ist schon derbe.


----------



## JaGaOW (21. Februar 2021)

Sirrel schrieb:


> Bei 250,- wäre auch eine Kombination aus Tailwalk DelSol S802H SPII und einer Daiwa Legalis eine Idee. Die Legalis ist solide und die DelSol geht ja auch in Richtung "Eierlegende Wollmilchsau".
> 
> Gruß,
> Patrick



Die "Eierlegende Wollmilchsau" hört sich für meinen Einsatzzweck natürlich verlockend an. 

Am Namen störe ich mich jetzt nicht  allerdings habe ich auch eher große Hände und finde die Diskussion spannend, das ist ein Aspekt worüber ich mir noch gar keine Gedanken gemacht habe


----------



## Sirrel (21. Februar 2021)

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Mir ist nicht bekannt, wieviel Erfahrung du mit unterschiedlichen Griffdurchmessern hast.
> Vielleicht könntest du die Tage den Durchmesser an zwei Stellen durchgeben, falls du Zugriff auf eine Schieblehre / Messschieber hast.


Keine Erfahrungen - ich habe mir da um ehrlich zu sein auch noch nie Gedanken yu gemacht solange sich der Stock gut anfühlt und ich lange Ermüdungsfrei angeln kann passt das i.d.r. für mich. 
Einen Zugriff auf eine Schieblehre habe ich leider nicht.


----------



## Gert-Show (21. Februar 2021)

Snâsh schrieb:


> Möglich ist alles, wird dir aber auf Dauer keinen Spaß machen. Eine Rute von 2,4m - 2,7m macht Sinn + eine entsprechende Rolle damit das Equipment ausgeglichen ist. Für 200€ für beides kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen, da ich anderes Equipment fische, jedoch gibt es viele schöne Ruten auch in diesem Segment. Einer der besten Angler die ich kenne fischt eine Shimano Yasai Zander Shad - die Gibts auch in 2,70m mit 24 - 52 Gr Wurfgewicht und ich glaube eine 3500er Stradic dran. Sollte auch klappen, ist auch nur zusammen etwas teurer.


Danke @Snâsh
Für die gewünschten Gewichtsklassen 20-30 g Jigkopf ist Yasei ZanderShad 270 H (24-56g) durchaus geeignet, die M-Version (egal ob 240 oder 270) macht eigentlich nur bis 14g-Jig + Gummi "mit".
Wobbler 10-20 g lassen sich aber mit der M-Version (12-28g) deutlich besser spüren, ich werfe damit auch problemlos den Zanderkönig (23g).
Mit einer Rolle in Gewichten 210-230 g bist du gut ausgewogen bei diesen Ruten.

Eine Rute, die 30-g-Jig+Köder wie auch 10-g-Wobbler gleichermaßen gut abdeckt, ist immer mit Abstrichen und Kompromissen verbunden. Von daher solltest du entweder priorisieren oder dein Budget nach oben anpassen und 2 Ruten kaufen.


----------



## JaGaOW (21. Februar 2021)

Danke schon mal für eure Empfehlungen 
Beim durchstöbern eurer Vorschläge bin ich öfters mal auf die Zander + Hecht von Bullseye & Lieblingsköder gestoßen. https://www.hechtundbarsch.de/shop/...ullseye-ultraboost-spinning/?number=SW32388.2

Diese hat ein wg von 10-50g was für meine Zwecke ja auch ausreichend wäre. In Ausnahmefällen 30g jigg + ca 12g Gufi wäre ja noch in der range und unter 10g wird es ja auch nicht bei mir.
Allerdings hab ich jetzt auch paar mal gelesen das es eine "Marketing Rute" sei, was natürlich dafür sprechen würde warum sie mir so oft über den Weg gelaufen ist. 
Was sagt ihr zu der Rute?


----------



## jkc (21. Februar 2021)

Hi, ich kenne die Rute nicht, aber erfahrungsgemäß ist es wenig zielführend beim Gufiangeln das maximale Wurfgewicht der Rute mit dem Ködergewicht anzupeilen. Die meisten 50g-Ruten werden mit einem 30g-Kopf + Gummi richtig zu knacken haben und das sage ich Dir, obwohl ich da ziemlich schmerzlos bin und meine Ruten häufig am Limit fische. Die Kotzgrenze der meisten liegt deutlich niedriger. Darüber hinaus denke ich, dass eine Rute die einen 30g Jig handeln kann bei nem 10g Wobbler total falsch dimensioniert ist und umgekehrt, selbst recht breitbandigen Ruten ist das zu viel Köderrange.

Grüße JK


----------



## Andal (21. Februar 2021)

Ich bin überhaupt sehr kritisch gegenüber Rutenempfehlungen Dritter, vom Hörensagen, oder auch aus eigenen Erfahrungen heraus.


----------



## JaGaOW (21. Februar 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Hi, ich kenne die Rute nicht, aber erfahrungsgemäß ist es wenig zielführend beim Gufiangeln das maximale Wurfgewicht der Rute mit dem Ködergewicht anzupeilen. Die meisten 50g-Ruten werden mit einem 30g-Kopf + Gummi richtig zu knacken haben und das sage ich Dir, obwohl ich da ziemlich schmerzlos bin und meine Ruten häufig am Limit fische. Die Kotzgrenze der meisten liegt deutlich niedriger. Darüber hinaus denke ich, dass eine Rute die einen 30g Jig handeln kann bei nem 10g Wobbler total falsch dimensioniert ist und umgekehrt, selbst recht breitbandigen Ruten ist das zu viel Köderrange.
> 
> Grüße JK


Ja das habe ich mir fast gedacht...
Ich tendiere gerade dann eher eine rute zu holen die Richtung wobbler und max. 20-23g jig eine gute Rückmeldung gibt und wenn ich dann mal Richtung 30g gehe meine jetzige wieder auszupacken.


----------



## Andal (21. Februar 2021)

Grad beim Jiggen kommt es wie bei kaum einer anderen Angelart auf die "Handschrift" des Anglers und den Angler selber an.


----------



## angelmike78 (21. Februar 2021)

Hallo! Ich werfe da mal was ganz anderes ins Rennen! Bislang war ich sehr begeistert von meiner Sportex, bis mir nun empfohlen wurde mal die neue "Spro Specter Finesse" auszuprobieren, habe mich für 2,68m bis 38g entschieden! Absolut super rute..... leicht und man merkt alles am anderen Ende der Schnur, und das für unter 100€
Auch bei YouTube gibt es schon einige (Werbe)Videos von den Ruten


----------



## hanzz (21. Februar 2021)

JaGaOW schrieb:


> Im Sommer kann es mal gerne ins tiefe Wasser in Richtung Rheinmitte hinausgehen (Jigkopf 20 - 30g)


Da stellt sich mir die Frage, ob 30g Köpfe sein müssen. 
Hab mir damals auch immer eingebildet, mit 30g an der Kante fischen zu müssen. Die meisten Fische fange ich relativ nah an der Steinpackung oder nah an der Kante, aber eher mit 12-17 g
Vielleicht nochmal überdenken. 
Wie @jkc schon schrieb 30g plus Köder an einer 50g Rute ist schon grenzwertig. Hab mich dabei nicht wohlgefühlt. 
Dabei brauchst du dann auch ne kräftige Rolle


----------



## Rheinspezie (22. Februar 2021)

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Ich würde dir dafür die Quantum* Zanderkant 2,65m 15-90g WG empfehlen* (Das Original Version 1), falls die noch verfügbar sein sollte.
> ....


----------



## Rheinspezie (22. Februar 2021)

Völlig richtig, Hanzz.

Der Zander steht NICHT mitten im Hauptstrom, sondern gerne ufernah an Stellen , an die die Strömung ANGRENZT und/oder an Kanten und Struktur.

Zander sind faule, recht unbewegliche Tiere mit wenig Kondition - Zander sind keine Barben !

Einen 30g. Jig habe ich in über 30 Jahren Rheinangelei noch NIE benötigt.

7 - ca. 17g. sind völlig ausreichend , standard sind je nach Ködergröße 7, 10 oder 12g.

Das Hänel - Brett zum Wobbeln zu empfehlen, halte ich für sehr grenzwertig !

Gerade als Anfänger am ( überfischten ) mittelrhein, wo in der Regel seltene und kleine Zanderchen zu erwarten sind....

R.S.


----------



## JaGaOW (22. Februar 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Da stellt sich mir die Frage, ob 30g Köpfe sein müssen.
> Hab mir damals auch immer eingebildet, mit 30g an der Kante fischen zu müssen. Die meisten Fische fange ich relativ nah an der Steinpackung oder nah an der Kante, aber eher mit 12-17 g
> Vielleicht nochmal überdenken.
> Wie @jkc schon schrieb 30g plus Köder an einer 50g Rute ist schon grenzwertig. Hab mich dabei nicht wohlgefühlt.
> Dabei brauchst du dann auch ne kräftige Rolle


Der Versuch im Hochsommer richtung Fahrrinne mit schweren Jiggs war dann wohl meiner Unwissenheit geschuldet...aber solche Tipps sind ja wertvoll bevor ich mir eine Rute hole die einen Einsatzzweck abdenkt, der überhaupt keinen Sinn macht. Ich gehe dann von den Ursprungsanforderungen an die neue Rute etwas weg und denke das dann max. 17-20g Jiggs ausreichend sind.
@Rheinspezie du scheinst Erfahrung am Rhein zu haben, welche Rute(n) könntest du mir denn empfehlen?


----------



## Andal (22. Februar 2021)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Völlig richtig, Hanzz.
> 
> Der Zander steht NICHT mitten im Hauptstrom, sondern gerne ufernah an Stellen , an die die Strömung ANGRENZT und/oder an Kanten und Struktur.
> 
> ...


Absolutes d'accord!



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Das Hänel - Brett zum Wobbeln zu empfehlen, halte ich für sehr grenzwertig !


Der Hänel ist auch vermutlich einer der ganz wenigen, die mit dem Stecken wirklich klarkommen. Aber zum Wobbeln ist der wirklich nix!



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Gerade als Anfänger am ( überfischten ) mittelrhein, wo in der Regel seltene und kleine Zanderchen zu erwarten sind....
> 
> R.S.


Da ist es vermutlich auch sehr die Frage, wo man das obere Ende des Mittelrheines sucht. Laut einem Geographen wäre das an der Einmündung der Mosel... ich versetze es auch eher einige Kilometer nach flussauf. Die Zander sind schon da, auch in ansprechender Größe. Aber eben eher selten an den abgegrasten Stellen, über die alle berichten und wo sich fast alle Angler einfinden.

Aufgabe für einen erfolgreichen  Zanderangler:
1. Die eigene Handschrift erkennen und
2. Seine eigenen Spotts entdecken.

Darum gebe ich auch keine konkreten Rutenempfehlungen ab. Denn mit meiner Handschrift dürften die wenigsten klarkommen. Mit meinen bevorzugten Ruten (lang, 9 bis 10 ft., leicht UND schnell) kommt kaum wer gut zu Recht.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (22. Februar 2021)

Schau mal ob du noch an eine Greys Prowla Specialist 2 in 2,74 und 20-50 Gramm kommst. Das ist für mich der Inbegriff einer Rute die sowohl Gummis als auch Wobbler (und Blech) kann.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (22. Februar 2021)

Ich hatte die Rute nicht zum Wobblerfischen empfohlen, sondern nur geschrieben, dass man 15 g damit gut werfen kann.
Wenn jemand eine Rute sucht, mit der man alles von 15 g Wobbler bis 30 g Jig + Gufi führen kann, muss ich eine Rute empfehlen, die für 30 g Jig + Gufi in starker Strömung auch geeignet ist. Ein Kompromiss einer beispielsweise normalen 50 g Rute würde die 30 g Jig + Gufi zu führen nicht zulassen.


----------



## JaGaOW (22. Februar 2021)

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Ich hatte die Rute nicht zum Wobblerfischen empfohlen, sondern nur geschrieben, dass man 15 g damit gut werfen kann.
> Wenn jemand eine Rute sucht, mit der man alles von 15 g Wobbler bis 30 g Jig + Gufi führen kann, muss ich eine Rute empfehlen, die für 30 g Jig + Gufi in starker Strömung auch geeignet ist. Ein Kompromiss einer beispielsweise normalen 50 g Rute würde die 30 g Jig + Gufi zu führen nicht zulassen.


Von den 30 g Jiggs bin ich ja jetzt weg, max. 20 g sollten reichen, was wahrscheinlich wieder den Wobblern entgegen kommt oder?


----------



## Rheinspezie (22. Februar 2021)

@JaGaOW  - Du möchtest eine Fachberatung, die ich nicht leisten kann.

Ich fische so gut wie nie mit Wobbler - damals, jahrzehnte her , hatte ich eine kurze "Wobbelphase" mit Rapala Floating ( glaube 9 + 12 cm. )

Die habe ich unkompliziert mit einer straffen Spinnrute und 40g. WG. erfolgreich gefischt.

Es bissen in der Regel kleinere Fische bis 60cm.

Mach nicht so ein Bohei ums Gerät - wichtig ist, dass der Fisch da ist - und das ist am Rhein nicht mehr überall so reichlich gegeben.

Grundsätzlich würde ich die Wobbelrute leichter und "weicher" nehmen, als die Jigrute, beim Wobbeln werden i.d.R. kleinere ( Drillinge ) verwendet und die Fische beißen oft vor den Füßen - wenn die dann toben, schlitzen sie aus an einem "Brett".

Halte Dich mal besser an einen ( Fach ) Verkäufer oder die Wobbel-Profi´s hier.

Petri,

R.S.


----------



## Gert-Show (22. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Mit meinen bevorzugten Ruten (lang, 9 bis 10 ft., leicht UND schnell) kommt kaum wer gut zu Recht.


Herbert Ziereis sicherlich...


----------



## 49er (22. Februar 2021)

Ich werf mal die Shimano Speedmaster in MH ins rennen.
Das ist keine reine Jigge. Ich zieh neben Gummis am Chebu auch oft mit Crankbaits oder Mefo-Blinkern los. Von der Aktion her ist sie eher semi-parabolisch, was mir persönlich halt liegt.
Gepaart mit ner 3000er Daiwa BG ist die 2,70m Variante schön ausgeglichen.

Wenn ich Dir aber noch nen Tipp geben darf, warte noch ein paar Tage bis die Angelläden wieder auf haben. Dir können hier die tollsten Ruten vorgeschlagen werden, aber im Endeffekt wirst Du Dir bei einem Online-Kauf nie 100%ig sicher sein, ob die bestellte Rute zu Dir passt. Die Sicherheit kriegst Du nur im Angelladen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Februar 2021)

Erstmal wäre gut zu wissen, was man eigentlich haben will.
selbst bei den eingefleischtesten Zanderspinnern und auch den Zandergufierern gibt es noch immer Probleme, wenn es um Spinnruten geht,
und wenn die Varianten:
a) Rute mit X-Fast-Taper und *sensibler Spitze* und Rückgrat sowie
c) Rute mit Moderate-Taper und guter Semiparabolik (eigentlich laut Ritz die "nicht-Parabel" Parabolik = Progression) und *Steifheit* über Länge
nicht sauber unterschieden werden.

Dazwischen gibt es noch im groben (im Detail noch viel mehr):
b) Rute mit Moderate-Fast-Taper, ein Kompromiss zwischen a) und c).

Sinnigerweise haben Shakespeare, Silstar u.a.m diese Aktionformen früher auch mal mit A,B,C usw. benannt, DAM gab sie mit Zahlen recht ähnlich zum CCS und der Norm-Auslenkungsgrad-Vermessung an.
Ist heute aber weitgehend aus der Mode gekommen, müssten die heutigen Vertreiber ja erstmal korrekt ermitteln, und das bleibt eben überhaupt nicht gleich in einer Rutenserie und Fertigungschargen.

Ich persönlich mag b) am liebsten, wenn alle Köder und eben auch Wobbler im Repertoire sind.
Die Form a) jedoch lieber, wenn es um optimales feinsinniges Gufieren auf empfindliche Fische geht.

Es gibt aber auch die Angler mit c) Ruten, mit denen erst recht alle Köderarten funktionieren.
Ich habe sie alle, und noch einiges mehr.

Und alles hat Pros und Contras, und ich wage zu sagen: 
- Wer seine für sich passende Aktionsform und Rute dazu gefunden hat, der ist glücklich. 
- Wer nicht seine für sich passende Aktionsform und Rute dazu gefunden hat, der ist unglücklich. 

Das hat noch nichtmal direkt mit dem Kaufpreis zu tun, bzw. dem Wert des Blanks in der Rute.

Da es meine guten Spinnruten fast alle nicht mehr neu zu kaufen gibt und gebraucht(ebay) die auch aus nachvollziehbaren Grunde quasi nie mehr auftauchen,
enthalte ich mich geflissentlich genauer Nennung von Typen und Artikeln, zumal leider die aktuellen Nachfolgeartikel des selben Labels vermehrt andere Blanks enthalten. 
Und weicher und langsamer geworden finde ich bei einer (Spin-)Rute eigentlich nie gut.


----------



## Andal (22. Februar 2021)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Herbert Ziereis sicherlich...


Mia san a oa Rass und recht nah im Jahrgang.


----------



## JaGaOW (23. Februar 2021)

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Empfehlungen und Erfahrungen.
Jetzt habe ich eine Liste mit guten Ruten und weiß immerhin schon mal grob wo es hingeht. Eine Entscheidung anhand der Artikelbeschreibungen und ggf. aus Reviews zu treffen ist aber dann doch deutlich schwerer als gedacht....


49er schrieb:


> Wenn ich Dir aber noch nen Tipp geben darf, warte noch ein paar Tage bis die Angelläden wieder auf haben.


Wenn ich es noch so lange aushalte, ist das wahrscheinlich sehr sinnvoll! 
In der Zwischenzeit schaue ich mal was ich so an Infos zu euren Empfehlungen finden kann.

Ich habe die Ruten und Rollen Empfehlungen mal in eine Liste zusammengefasst, so haben es vielleicht andere die auch auf der Suche sind einfacher sich einen Überblick zu verschaffen. Auf die markierten Ruten werfe ich einen besonderen Blick 

Ruten:
*Shimano Yasai Zander Shad - 2,70m 24-52 wg*
Sportex Godspeed 2,70m 17-51 wg
*Mitchell Traxx MX7 Spinning 272 2,70m 20-60 wg*
shimano technium STEC90H 274cm 21-56 wg
*Tailwalk DelSol S802H SPII 243,00 cm 10-60 wg*
Spro Specter Finesse Spin 2,68m 18-48g
Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist II Spinrute 9" 2,74m 20-50 wg
*Shimano SPEEDMASTER DX PREDATOR 270MH 2,70m 14-42g*
Quantum 2,70m Throttle Spin 12g - 44g
Quantum Zanderkant 2,65 m 15-90 g 
Bullseye Ultraboost Spinning Zander+Hecht 2,65m 10-50 wg
*Sportex Hydra Speed 2,70m 13-52 wg*

Rollen:
3500er Stradic
Daiwa Legalis
RYOBI Ecusima GX 4000 3+1 
3000er Daiwa BG


----------



## magi (23. Februar 2021)

49er schrieb:


> Wenn ich Dir aber noch nen Tipp geben darf, warte noch ein paar Tage bis die Angelläden wieder auf haben. Dir können hier die tollsten Ruten vorgeschlagen werden, aber im Endeffekt wirst Du Dir bei einem Online-Kauf nie 100%ig sicher sein, ob die bestellte Rute zu Dir passt. Die Sicherheit kriegst Du nur im Angelladen.


Grundsätzlich der richtige Weg! Nur würde ich den Angelladen, der eine 50 -100g-Rute mit einer 2500er Rolle zum Zanderspinnfischen nebst Beifanghecht empfiehlt definitiv nicht mehr mit solchen Fragestellungen betrauen. Da scheint die Kompetenz zumindest nicht im Spinnfischsektor beheimatet zu sein - sofern es bei dem Themenstarter so gelaufen sein sollte. Ansonsten wäre mein Tip, mal fleißig den anderen Anglern an deinem Wasser auf den Zahn zu fühlen und Probewürfe mit anderen Set-ups zu machen. Ein bessere Einschätzmöglichkeit wirst du nicht bekommen, du könntest sogar parallel mit deiner Rute vergleichen. Erfahrungsgemäß haben da auch viele Kollegen kein Problem mit, die Rute für 1,2 Würfe mal aus der Hand zu geben, bei freundlicher Nachfrage.

Falls dir das Greifen vor dem Rollenfuß gefällt, kann ich dir nur den Tip geben, mal bei den Egingruten zu schauen. Die sind in der Regel auch nicht zu sehr spitzenbetont und können m.E. eigentlich alles, Gummi, Wobbler und Blech. Um konkreter zu werden: Wenn du die Möglich hast z.B. eine kaum gebrauchte HR Zanderforce HH zu einem guten Kurs zu erstehen, dann schau sie dir wenigstens mal an. Liegt ggf. knapp in deinem Budget, habe selber vor einiger Zeit eine neuwertige HH für um 160€ geschossen. Die H fische ich auch, ist aber für den Rhein in total doch etwas leicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Februar 2021)

JaGaOW schrieb:


> Auf die markierten Ruten werfe ich einen besonderen Blick
> 
> Ruten:
> *Shimano Yasai Zander Shad - 2,70m 24-52 wg
> ...


Zumindest zu den 3 Ruten kann ich wg. meiner vorhandenen Vormodelle (die halte ich für top) einen Hinweis abgeben, und worauf zu achten:

Die neuen Yasei sind laut meinem Vergleich über alle Aspius *leider nicht* auf dem Blanklevel der alten 4 Yasei Aspius weiße Serie.
Sonst wäre die Sachlage sehr einfach, zumal bei einer gesuchten Mittelaktion (mod.fast)

Die Mitchel MagPro Extreme 36t waren bombe, aber auch richtig hart und *unterzeichnet* (=mehr real). Von daher was das universelle betrifft, mit Vorsicht zu betrachten.

Die Speedmaster waren immer sehr universell (N),AX,BX,CX , sozusagen der dauerhafte Archetyp der universellen Spinne, die fast alles einigermaßen kann, ab BX CX auch ordentlich Dampf.
Dafür sind sie gerne *überzeichnet* (=weniger real), eine Speedmaster würde ich immer min. 1Stufe höher als scheinbar passend nehmen und selbst die 270 und 300XH sind weit entfernt von einem Brett.

Vergleichbar universell mit einer sehr modernen Aktion sind noch Daiwa Prorex (N/AD),X,XR und Caldia (N/AD), die sind i.d.R. sogar leichter.

Viel Erfolg beim suchen und vergleichen!

Ich habe für mich die Qual der Wahl längst aufgelöst.


----------



## 49er (23. Februar 2021)

Ich hab die SPEEDMASTER DX in MH und H zuhause. Da JaGaOW sein Ködergewicht auf 20g Jigs + Gummi reduziert hat, reicht die MH.
Von den Gewichten her ist er jetzt ähnlich Unterwegs wie ich und ich würde die H am liebsten wieder verkaufen, weil ich sie eigentlich gar nicht brauche. Das war auch so eine falsche Online-Entscheidung...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Februar 2021)

Ich würde empfehlen, beide zu behalten, warum sich von einer guten im WG benachbarten gleichartigen Rute trennen?


----------



## Esox 1960 (23. Februar 2021)

Macht doch bloß nicht immer so eine Wissenschaft, aus dem Kauf einer Angelrute.
Die Frage kann ihm sowieso keiner beantworten. Das ist ja, als wenn man gefragt wird ,welche Haarfarbe
bei Frauen,ist am schönsten,.............blond, braun,rot ,schwarz oder grau.
Da wird jeder was anderes sagen
Die Karnevalfreunde sagen, jeder Jeck ist anders,dass ist bei den Zanderanglern genauso, mit ihrem Heiligtum,
dem Zandersticken.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Februar 2021)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Macht doch bloß nicht immer so eine Wissenschaft, aus dem Kauf einer Angelrute.


Leider muss ich dir da voll widersprechen, gerade weil keiner der Anbieter ordentliche Wissenschaft draus macht bzw. sich davor drückt, und sich um die angebotenen Ruten eigentlich einen feuchten Kehricht schert. Deswegen gibt es das Problem so, dass das Aussuchen wie in einem Irrgarten abläuft.

Dabei gibt es die Selektionsmethoden längst!
Nur, weil man den Spezifikationsaufwand einsparen kann, durch einfach mal ein paar Zufallszahlen draufschreiben seitens Hersteller Handel Händler, wird das leider zunehmend unexakter gemacht. So wie man Griffe immer mehr weglässt, auch da wird es hingenommen, die weit besser gemachten Referenzstücke existieren und existieren noch. (das nächste wichtige Thema zu Ruten+Kaufen)

Und die tumben brav leidenden Angler schreiben nicht jeder jeden Tag wenigstens eine böse Email  an alle Hersteller und Händler, wo sie sich überfordert im Shop und Angebot sehen, sondern tragen das auf ihre Weise aus bzw. erleiden Frust und finanzielle Verluste durch Fehlkäufe.

Und hier im AB Forum soll jetzt geholfen werden,
und das dann noch von Leuten, die auf Wissenschaft und Daten schei...en.

Ihr würdet immer noch in eurer Steinhöhle im dunkeln hocken und vor sich hinfrieren und hungern, wenn es nicht die wenigen Rebellen gäbe, die sich nicht zufrieden geben, die Wissen erarbeiten und dann vor allem kumulieren mit anderen. Weil ganz alleine nur mit sich selber schafft jemand in seiner mickrigen Normallebenszeit nicht besonders viel, erst mit dem Zusammen und wenn andere ihm aushelfen und auf die Sprünge helfen.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (23. Februar 2021)

Die Zanderpeitsche die ich gerne hätte, muss noch erfunden werden... Ich hoffe einer von den Spezialisten baut die noch....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Februar 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Die Zanderpeitsche die ich gerne hätte, muss noch erfunden werden... Ich hoffe einer von den Spezialisten baut die noch....


Da hast du hochwahrscheinlich genau recht, wobei der zweite Teil scheint eigentlich machbar.

Der erste Teil "ich gerne hätte" ist das schwierige, und dazu musst du sie beschreiben, bzw. lernen sie genau beschreiben zu können.


Leider gibt es die "Stiftung Anglerbildung" noch nicht, da wo ein breites Spektrum an Ruten zum ausprobieren zur Verfügung stehen täte.
Falls ich mal richtig viel zuviel Geld haben sollte, werde ich sowas tun.

Derweil kann man sich am besten helfen mit Treffen vieler Angler und vieler Ruten zum tauschenden Ausprobieren, das wurde innerhalb des Rahmens Anglerboard Forumsmitglieder schon einige Male erfolgreich gemacht, und findet in kleinem Rahmen immer wieder statt.


----------



## 49er (23. Februar 2021)

JaGaOW schrieb:


> Ruten:
> *Shimano Yasai Zander Shad - 2,70m 24-52 wg*
> Sportex Godspeed 2,70m 17-51 wg
> *Mitchell Traxx MX7 Spinning 272 2,70m 20-60 wg*
> ...



Nochmal was... 
Wenn Du sagst max. Gewicht 20g + Gummi, finde ich, bist Du bei den meisten Ruten zu stark unterwegs. Mit nem dicken Gummi kommst Du vielleicht auf 30g Gesamtgewicht beim Werfen.
Ganz grob kann man bei den Ruten sagen: Maximal angegebenes WG x 0,75 = Optimales Wurfgewicht.
Nimm hier beispielsweise die DelSol, dann landest Du bei 45g optimales Wurfgewicht. Du hast aber nur 30g.
Von daher würde ich bei den meisten Ruten eine Stufe runter gehen. Das kommt auch Deiner Wobbelei zu Gute!



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich würde empfehlen, beide zu behalten, warum sich von einer guten im WG benachbarten gleichartigen Rute trennen?



Ja... hast ja recht! Tu mich auch schwer damit, den Schritt "Verkauf" wirklich anzugehen...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Februar 2021)

49er schrieb:


> Ganz grob kann man bei den Ruten sagen: Maximal angegebenes WG x 0,75 = Optimales Wurfgewicht.


Das ist eine wagemutige Aussage und Annahme, die einfach bei den in der Rutenrealität oft anzutreffenden -50% bis +100%  nicht hinlänglich passt. Schon gar nicht beim Nachmessen der Rutenpower. Sowie dann dem individuellen Empfinden des jeweiligen Anglers.

Du kommst auch noch dahinter, dass man nicht jedesmal einen Schraubenschlüssel sucht und kauft, wenn man ihn braucht, sondern besser einen abgestimmten Satz kauft.
Das ist sogar günstiger, wenn man ein gutes Angebot abgreift, und viel Energie+Zeit-schonender.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (23. Februar 2021)

49er schrieb:


> Ganz grob kann man bei den Ruten sagen: Maximal angegebenes WG x 0,75 = Optimales Wurfgewicht.
> Nimm hier beispielsweise die DelSol, dann landest Du bei 45g optimales Wurfgewicht. Du hast aber nur 30g.


Der Tipp passt möglicherweise für die Auswahl für einen Casting-Wettbewerb, aber er möchte angeln - in mittelstarker bis starker Strömung.


----------



## Andal (23. Februar 2021)

Auf eine Angelrute, die Spinnrute im besonderen, kann man noch so ehrliche und genaueste Werte schreiben. Jeder Angler wird sie etwas anders erleben und wahrnehmen.

Die für mich ideale Jig Rute auf Zander bestünde wohl aus einem 2-teiligen, pfeilschnellen Fliegenblank der #8/9 in 9 1/2 ft..
Da das aber momentan weder wirklich nötig, noch geldlich drin ist, bleibe ich bei den "Luftkonstruktionen" und meinem 10 ft. Liebeling in #7.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (23. Februar 2021)

Ich finde die Rückmeldung und Schnelligkeit der Rute enorm viel wichtiger als das Wurfgewicht um am erfolgreichsten an Fisch zu kommen...  mir nützt keine taube Rute mit dem optimalen wurfgewicht...  
Wie schon erwähnt, vorher mehrere Ruten und am besten gleichzeitig in der Hand vergleichen um sich ein optimales Bild zu machen... Voraus gesetzt man weis was man will....


----------



## Andal (23. Februar 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Vorausgesetzt man weis was man will....


Daran gebricht es ja leider oft und es wird im Gegenzug zu viel auf die Reden der Influencer gegeben. Allerdings erlangt man dieses Wissen halt nur auf dem Wege der eigenen Erfahrung und etwas Lehrgeld.


----------



## DenizJP (23. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Vorausgesetzt man stör sich nicht am Namen ... *Schwanzgang der Sonne *ist schon derbe.




Ich wähle meine Ruten immer nach Körperstücklänge xD

Tufftäätufftää

......


----------



## DenizJP (23. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Daran gebricht es ja leider oft und es wird im Gegenzug zu viel auf die Reden der Influencer gegeben. Allerdings erlangt man dieses Wissen halt nur auf dem Wege der eigenen Erfahrung und etwas Lehrgeld.


andererseits - welcher Anfänger kommt und sagt "ich will zu 99% mich nur auf Zander konzertieren und spezialisieren" ?

grundsätzlich will man ja erstmal Angeln.

und da sucht man sich eben meistens Sachen raus die das breite Spektrum abdecken ODER hat in Kürze nen Ruten- und Rollenwald daheim... ^^


----------



## Andal (23. Februar 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> andererseits - welcher Anfänger kommt und sagt "ich will zu 99% mich nur auf Zander konzertieren und spezialisieren" ?
> 
> grundsätzlich will man ja erstmal Angeln.
> 
> und da sucht man sich eben meistens Sachen raus die das breite Spektrum abdecken ODER hat in Kürze nen Ruten- und Rollenwald daheim... ^^


Wenn es einfach wäre, wäre es Fussball!


----------



## JaGaOW (23. Februar 2021)

DenizJP schrieb:


> andererseits - welcher Anfänger kommt und sagt "ich will zu 99% mich nur auf Zander konzertieren und spezialisieren" ?
> 
> grundsätzlich will man ja erstmal Angeln.
> 
> und da sucht man sich eben meistens Sachen raus die das breite Spektrum abdecken ODER hat in Kürze nen Ruten- und Rollenwald daheim... ^^


Genau so bin ich zu meiner ersten Rute gekommen und bin jetzt auf der Suche


----------



## Drillsucht69 (23. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Daran gebricht es ja leider oft und es wird im Gegenzug zu viel auf die Reden der Influencer gegeben. Allerdings erlangt man dieses Wissen halt nur auf dem Wege der eigenen Erfahrung und etwas Lehrgeld.


Da müssen erstmal alle durch ohne Erfahrung...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Februar 2021)

Andal schrieb:


> Die für mich ideale Jig Rute auf Zander bestünde wohl aus einem 2-teiligen, pfeilschnellen Fliegenblank der #8/9 in 9 1/2 ft..


Rate mal , wo es sowas gibt, von #7 bis 12.


----------



## Andal (23. Februar 2021)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Da müssen erstmal alle durch ohne Erfahrung...


Das Wort Erfahrung sagt ja schon aus, dass man sich selber auf einen Weg begeben muss. Sicher ist es leicht, sich in unseren modernen Zeiten viel zu erfragen und ich bin auch nicht abgeneigt, diese Fragen nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen zu beantworten. Aber alles kann man halt nicht rüberbringen. Da muss man selber ran und eben erfahren... selber ein Gefühl entwickeln.


----------



## Andal (23. Februar 2021)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Rate mal , wo es sowas gibt, von #7 bis 12.


Ich wüßte schon, wo ich die herkriege... der Geist wär' willig, aber die Finanz ist schwach!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Februar 2021)

Jedenfalls weiß ich was mitzubringen, falls uns der böse Corona mal wieder lässt.


----------



## Angelmann67 (23. Februar 2021)

@JaGaOW 
Ich werfe mal meine Combo rein.
Die Abu Garcia Villain,  sehr schneller und leichter Blank, mit mega Rückmeldung. 
Ich hatte vorher auch mal die Zanderkant 1.0, ist aber sehr brettig, die Villain ist da filigraner und gefühlvoller unterwegs.
Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, kann ich dir ein Petting mit dieser Rute nur empfehlen.


----------



## DenizJP (23. Februar 2021)

Soeben auf YouTube ein Video angeschaut.


Ich empfehle dem Threadersteller die *Blechpeitsche *mit einem WG von 5- 100 gr xD


----------



## hanzz (23. Februar 2021)

Also ich hab drei Anläufe für die momentan am liebsten gewonnene Rute für den Rhein gebraucht. 
Die vierte ist es dann geworden. eine Akilas in 2,40 10-45 g
Jiggen und Faulenzen macht sie mit Bravour.  
7g mit 3-5 Inch Ködern bis 17g funktioniert. 
Andere sagen damit lässt sich nicht wobbeln. 
Ich sage doch es geht gut. 
Da sieht man dann wieder wie unterschiedlich empfunden wird.


----------



## świetlik (23. Februar 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Da sieht man dann wieder wie unterschiedlich empfunden wird


Ein Satz mit sehr viel Wahrheit. 

Keiner hat Absolut NT 40g erwähnt?


----------



## hanzz (23. Februar 2021)

Hab auch die Greys Specialist II in 274 20-50g
Zum Wobbeln ein Traum von der Aktion her. Mir aber zu lang und zu schwer. Und zum Gufieren liegt sie mir nicht.


----------



## Rheinangler (28. November 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Hab auch die Greys Specialist II in 274 20-50g
> Zum Wobbeln ein Traum von der Aktion her. Mir aber zu lang und zu schwer. Und zum Gufieren liegt sie mir nicht.


Ich hake hier nochmal in den alten Thread ein. Dein Problem ist auch mein Problem. Habe ebenfalls die Greys und bin nicht (mehr) ganz zufrieden damit.
Man kann damit fischen - allerdings ist sie mir zu schwer.
Nun ist es ja leider so, dass man beim Händler des Vertrauens nicht viel Auswahl mehr hat und bevor ich mir diverse Ruten im Netz kaufe zum begrabbeln, würde ich auch lieber die Auswahl einschränken.
Grundsätzlich bin ich mit der Greys nicht unzufrieden - wie gesagt, das Gewicht stört mich und nötigt mich zu einer schwereren Rolle, was dann nochmal im Gesamtgewicht zu Buche schlägt. Ich würde daher lieber leichter unterwegs sein, weil die Angelei damit sensibler möglich ist.
Ich beangel primär den Niederrhein und dort doch sehr gezielt auf Zander, wie auch einige Kollegen hier im Thread.

Folgende Anforderungen hätte ich an eine Nachfolge Rute:

Tendenziell eher hart mit und guter Bisserkennung und vor allem Bissverwandlung.
Rutenlänge um die 2,70cm
Rheintauglich, was die Zanderangelei angeht. Also 10-13cm Jigs mit überwiegend 10-18gr. Köpfen. Wobblern soll sie auch können, wobei das weniger Ansprüche an die Rute stellt. Da würde mir leichteres Gewicht auf jeden Fall entgegen kommen.
Gewicht - alles was spürbar leichter ist als die Greys mit Ihren 190gr.
Preis ist erstmal zweitrangig
Über ein paar konkrete Empfehlungen von Leuten die "mein Revier" befischen würde ich mich freuen. Auch gerne einen Hinweis, welcher Händler des Vertrauens denn eine gute Auswahl führt. Es gibt ein paar Händler in der Nähe (Rees, Wesel, Voerde etc.), die ich aber mangels Zeit nicht alle zeitnah abklappern kann.

Danke und vG

Stefan


----------



## trawar (28. November 2022)

Hearty Rise ProForce, Black Force oder Zander Force. 
Ich Fische die 782ML ProForce mit 20gr+5" Gummies und Abends mit Wobbler auf Zander. 
7gr+3" geht im Kessel auch noch wunderbar.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. November 2022)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> Folgende Anforderungen hätte ich an eine Nachfolge Rute:
> 
> Tendenziell eher hart mit und guter Bisserkennung und vor allem Bissverwandlung.
> Rutenlänge um die 2,70cm
> ...


Wenn dir die 190g zu schwer sind, dann musst du nochmal richtig was tun, um da merklich Gewicht und Abtrieb einsparen.
Die recht dünne Greys hat aber auch noch Aufschwinglast auf die Anglerhand, je nachdem wie du agierst.
Am leichtesten und günstigsten geht das mit kürzerer Rute, Zander ist da auch ein simples Objekt für.
Wenn du leichter in den 9ft werden willst, kommst du aktuell minimal bei etwa 145g heraus, z.B. die Shimano Yasei Zander in einigen 9ft Ausführungen und einer ordentlichen Preisstaffel bis zur Limited etc. liegen da.
Mit kürzer in 8ft bekommst du mehr Leichtheit für weniger Geld und hast mehr Rutenauswahl und Preisvarianten.
Ist eigentlich einfach, gibt 2 Wege.


----------



## Rheinangler (28. November 2022)

trawar schrieb:


> Hearty Rise ProForce, Black Force oder Zander Force.
> Ich Fische die 782ML ProForce mit 20gr+5" Gummies und Abends mit Wobbler auf Zander.
> 7gr+3" geht im Kessel auch noch wunderbar.


Die Ruten sind allerdings alle deutlich unter den anvisierten 2,70M. Das Gewicht der Ruten folglich allein deswegen natürlich besser. Mir wäre etwas mehr an Länge lieber…


----------



## alexpp (28. November 2022)

Zwar nicht die 2.7m, aber wenn dir der Preis zweitrangig ist, wie wäre es z.B. mit den Bullseye Jig Whip 2.0 255 oder Zenaq S86XX ?
Besitze zwar die Ruten, aber noch nicht ordentlich damit gefischt, um wirklich Erfahrungen mitteilen zu können


----------



## Rheinangler (28. November 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wenn dir die 190g zu schwer sind, dann musst du nochmal richtig was tun, um da merklich Gewicht und Abtrieb einsparen.
> Die recht dünne Greys hat aber auch noch Aufschwinglast auf die Anglerhand, je nachdem wie du agierst.
> Am leichtesten und günstigsten geht das mit kürzerer Rute, Zander ist da auch ein simples Objekt für.
> Wenn du leichter in den 9ft werden willst, kommst du aktuell minimal bei etwa 145g heraus, z.B. die Shimano Yasei Zander in einigen 9ft Ausführungen und einer ordentlichen Preisstaffel bis zur Limited etc. liegen da.
> ...



Danke auch für Deine Rückmeldung.

..was meinst Du  mit „Aufschwinglast auf die Anglerhand?“
..was meinst Du mit „Zander ist da auch ein simples Objekt für.“? Bezieht sich das auf die Hearty Rise oder auf die Shimano?

Das kürzer automatisch leichter wird ist klar. Hab in der Vergangenheit auch kürzer gefischt, aber die 2,70m gefällt mir auf den Steinpackungen besser. Die Shimanos checke ich gleich mal ab.


----------



## Rheinangler (28. November 2022)

alexpp schrieb:


> Zwar nicht die 2.7m, aber wenn dir der Preis zweitrangig ist, wie wäre es z.B. mit den Bullseye Jig Whip 2.0 255 oder Zenaq S86XX ?
> Besitze zwar die Ruten, aber noch nicht ordentlich damit gefischt, um wirklich Erfahrungen mitteilen zu können


Die Bullseye hatte ich schon im Visier, allerdings dann in 270. Ich wollte mal abwarten, ob ich hierzu Empfehlungen bekomme. Alternativ habe ich die Lieblingsköder Ultraboost Zander und Hecht gesehen, warte auch hier, ob es Erfahrungsempfehlungen dazu gibt.


----------



## alexpp (28. November 2022)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> Die Bullseye hatte ich schon im Visier, allerdings dann in 270. Ich wollte mal abwarten, ob ich hierzu Empfehlungen bekomme. Alternativ habe ich die Lieblingsköder Ultraboost Zander und Hecht gesehen, warte auch hier, ob es Erfahrungsempfehlungen dazu gibt.


Die etwas kürzeren Ruten sind halt etwas leichter und handlicher, aber klar, wenn du unbedingt 2,7m haben willst...


----------



## hanzz (28. November 2022)

Was gefällt dir an 240 nicht?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. November 2022)

Das ist die wichtigste Frage, Rutenlänge gefällt oder nervt, entprechend ist die Priorität ja geklärt!

Die Aufschwinglast ist ein dynamischer Faktor bei der Rutenbewegung bzw. besonders beim Abstoppen, der als Schwere und Belastung empfunden wird,
Gewicht, Rutenlänge(!), die eingebaute (Nicht-)Balance und eben der geringe Blankdurchmesser tragen dazu bei.
Zudem ist der Griff an sich fraglich, kenne nur die erste Version mit dem Tecta-RH, und die ist scheußlich Hand-belastend für mich.

Zander ist der egalste Raubfisch bei uns, der fordert hohe Taktilität gegen Verarschung durch den mißtrauischen Fisch und gute Anhakkraft beim Biss und sicheres Durchhaken, aber dann fast nichts mehr.
Heißt, dass gute Drilleigenschaften der Rute nicht so wichtig sind wie bei schnellen Fischen.


----------



## hanzz (28. November 2022)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> aber die 2,70m gefällt mir auf den Steinpackungen besser.





hanzz schrieb:


> Was gefällt dir an 240 nicht?


Wer lesen kann


----------



## Rheinangler (28. November 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Was gefällt dir an 240 nicht?


Die Länge  
Ich stehe immer ungerne direkt unten am Wasser und da ich auch gerne mal parallel zur Buhne einleier, kommt mir die 2,70 besser aus. Auch zum Faulenzern hab ich die Rute lieber etwas länger.


----------



## Rheinangler (28. November 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das ist die wichtigste Frage, Rutenlänge gefällt oder nervt, entprechend ist die Priorität ja geklärt!
> 
> Die Aufschwinglast ist ein dynamischer Faktor bei der Rutenbewegung bzw. besonders beim Abstoppen, der als Schwere und Belastung empfunden wird,
> Gewicht, Rutenlänge(!), die eingebaute (Nicht-)Balance und eben der geringe Blankdurchmesser tragen dazu bei.
> ...


Stimmt, die Drilleigenschaften beim Zander sind zweitrangig. Wichtig ist erstmal Ihn dran zu bekommen. 
Also ist Köderführung, die Bisserkennung und dann der gut durchkommende Reflexanhieb wichtig. Am liebsten hart und schnell aus dem Handgelenk… und da ist das „hohe“ Gewicht der Greys, die schwierig herzustellende Balance (geht nur über eine zu schwere Rolle und die Kontergewichte) und natürlich auch die Länge hinderlich. Die Länge ist mir aber wichtig… alles andere versuche ich nun bei der Nachfolgerute besser zu machen.


----------



## alexpp (28. November 2022)

Zum Nachtwobbeln ist die Aktion der Greys eigentlich nicht verkehrt, ich benutze dafür Ruten wie Shimano Dialuna und Lunamis S90ML. Die sind straffer, als die Power ML normalerweise aussagt. Fürs Jiggen sind wiederum solche Ruten wie die von mir weiter oben genannten besser geeignet.


----------



## Rheinangler (28. November 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wenn dir die 190g zu schwer sind, dann musst du nochmal richtig was tun, um da merklich Gewicht und Abtrieb einsparen.
> Die recht dünne Greys hat aber auch noch Aufschwinglast auf die Anglerhand, je nachdem wie du agierst.
> Am leichtesten und günstigsten geht das mit kürzerer Rute, Zander ist da auch ein simples Objekt für.
> Wenn du leichter in den 9ft werden willst, kommst du aktuell minimal bei etwa 145g heraus, z.B. die Shimano Yasei Zander in einigen 9ft Ausführungen und einer ordentlichen Preisstaffel bis zur Limited etc. liegen da.
> ...


Ich habe mal etwas bei Shimano gestöbert und folgende Rute gefunden: YASLTDZA270H 
eigentlich ist mir das hohe WG suspekt… das Gewicht der Rute aber sexy. Meinst Du sowas von Shimano? 
Die Yasei Zander ist mir entweder vom WG zu leicht und wird auch für Stillwasser ausgelobt. Die andere Variante wird für große, schwerere Köder empfohlen. Liest sich beides falsch…


----------



## Rheinangler (28. November 2022)

alexpp schrieb:


> Zum Nachtwobbeln ist die Aktion der Greys eigentlich nicht verkehrt, ich benutze dafür Ruten wie Shimano Dialuna und Lunamis S90ML. Die sind straffer, als die Power ML normalerweise aussagt. Fürs Jiggen sind wiederum solche Ruten wie die von mir weiter oben genannten besser geeignet.


Ich kann Deihnen Hinweis zum jiggen auch gut nachvollziehen, hab ja lange auch mit 240er Ruten gefischt. Ich mag es nur nicht immer mit 2 Ruten unterwegs zu sein. Ich gehe meist zum Nachmittag los und beginne mit Gummi. In der Dunkelheit wechsele ich dann auf Wobbler und angel näher am Ufer. Die Zenaq gefällt mir von der Beschreibung auch. Ist allerdings preislich Oberklasse. Da warte ich noch etwas, ob noch alternative Vorschläge kommen


----------



## magi (28. November 2022)

Auch wenn du im Grunde erstmal bei den Hearty rise Ruten durch die geringere (Gesamt-) Länge abgeschreckt bist, vergleiche mal die real fischbare Länge mit klassisch aufgebauten Ruten wie deiner Greys. Durch die kurzen Handteile sind diese Egingruten oder auf diesen basierende Spinnruten leichter und trotzdem ist die real fischbare Länge VOR dem Rollenhalter nahezu gleich. Der Empfehlung von alexpp ist eigentlich nichts hinzuzufügen, die Bullseye Jig Whip haben auch viele Fans, sind aber vom Design und aufgrund des meist übertriebenem WG nicht so meins (Blank ist aber top). Außerdem bin ich kein Fan der lauten Torzite-Beringung. Ich kann dem TS nur nahelegen, sich diese Ruten mal anzuschauen., diese sind eine ganz andere Klasse als die Greys - und auch als die Shimano Yasei Standardausführung. Die Yasei ltd finde ich modellabhängig auch nicht schlecht, ein deutliches Upgrade.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. November 2022)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> Ich habe mal etwas bei Shimano gestöbert und folgende Rute gefunden: YASLTDZA270H
> eigentlich ist mir das hohe WG suspekt… das Gewicht der Rute aber sexy. Meinst Du sowas von Shimano?
> Die Yasei Zander ist mir entweder vom WG zu leicht und wird auch für Stillwasser ausgelobt. Die andere Variante wird für große, schwerere Köder empfohlen. Liest sich beides falsch…


Solche meine ich, gibt noch mehr wie die Limited mit Split-Korkgriff und noch leichter und teuerer.
Hab ich auch erst gedacht, ich bin ja lange schon Liebhaber der Aspius Riege, die die Basis dieser Zander-Shad ist.

Gibt die in M und in H, sieht erstaunlich ähnlich aus in Videos, Spitzenaktion für hohe Köderbandbreite haben die. Anscheinend ist wieder die Spitze etwas unterschiedlich hart, von außen nicht viel Unterschied am Blank sichtbar.
Die neueste Aspius ist auch auf vielseitige werfbare Köder getrimmt, die habe ich und finde den Blank gar nicht schlecht, eine Erweiterung zu den Vormodellen. Die sind härter ausgelegt gewesen.
Zu den aktuellen Griffen sag ich jetzt mal nichts, wie immer kann man da sinnvoll nachbessern für die eigene Hand ...

Also hat man sogar 3 solche Modelle.

Gert-Show   musst du zu diesen ersten Yasei Zander Shad genauer befragen, der fischt diese beiden wirklich und schon einige Zeit.

Yasei zander shad
03.01.2019




Shimano Yasei Zander Shad 270MH 2.70m 12-28g , Snoekbaars/zander 78.5 cm

Shimano Yasei Zander Shad and Penn Battle 3 /TesT/ Overviev/ Pike/ New Pb monster Zander




Shimano Yasei Zander Shad 270H 2.70m 24-56g

Und es gibt schon wieder neue, also 4 Linien mit 2,7m Ruten sind aktuell unterwegs:
- Yasei Zander Shad +Aspius
- Yasei BB +Aspius
- Yasei Limited  LTD Zander Finesse Jigging, River Jigging
- Yasei AX 2022
​Designed to fish for specific species and methods! | YASEI AX
05.10.2022 Shimano Fishing EU




nur HiPower-X Blank


----------



## Rheinangler (28. November 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Solche meine ich, gibt noch mehr wie die Limited mit Split-Korkgriff und noch leichter und teuerer.
> Hab ich auch erst gedacht, ich bin ja lange schon Liebhaber der Aspius Riege, die die Basis dieser Zander-Shad ist.
> 
> Gibt die in M und in H, sieht erstaunlich ähnlich aus in Videos, Spitzenaktion für hohe Köderbandbreite haben die. Anscheinend ist wieder die Spitze etwas unterschiedlich hart, von außen nicht viel Unterschied am Blank sichtbar.
> ...


Danke für die ausführliche Info. Da muss ich mich in Ruhe rein lesen und schauen…


----------



## Rheinangler (28. November 2022)

magi schrieb:


> Auch wenn du im Grunde erstmal bei den Hearty rise Ruten durch die geringere (Gesamt-) Länge abgeschreckt bist, vergleiche mal die real fischbare Länge mit klassisch aufgebauten Ruten wie deiner Greys. Durch die kurzen Handteile sind diese Egingruten oder auf diesen basierende Spinnruten leichter und trotzdem ist die real fischbare Länge VOR dem Rollenhalter nahezu gleich. Der Empfehlung von alexpp ist eigentlich nichts hinzuzufügen, die Bullseye Jig Whip haben auch viele Fans, sind aber vom Design und aufgrund des meist übertriebenem WG nicht so meins (Blank ist aber top). Außerdem bin ich kein Fan der lauten Torzite-Beringung. Ich kann dem TS nur nahelegen, sich diese Ruten mal anzuschauen., diese sind eine ganz andere Klasse als die Greys - und auch als die Shimano Yasei Standardausführung. Die Yasei ltd finde ich modellabhängig auch nicht schlecht, ein deutliches Upgrade.


Ok, das hatte ich noch nicht geprüft. Sind die Handteile tatsächlich so unterschiedlich lang? Ich bin es gewohnt, das Handteil stabil unter dem rechten Unterarm zu halten. Fischt und hält man die kürzeren Ruten dann eher übers Handgelenk?


----------



## alexpp (28. November 2022)

Die beiden Jig Whip 255 (habe nur die beiden und noch kürzere) haben ziemlich lange Griffe, etwa 3,5cm länger als bei der Zenaq.
Die Grifflänge der Zenaq ist auf der Homepage genau beschrieben. Ich mag zwar lange Griffe und die sind bei der Jigge nicht verkehrt, sind mir bei den Bulleyes aber fast zu lang.


----------



## Doanafischer (28. November 2022)

Die JigWhip ist eine absolute Waffe. Ich hab die 2,55er mit 30-60Gramm WG. Verglichen mit anderen Jigruten ist sie allerdings recht weich in der Spitze , das muss man mögen. Auch die 60 Gramm sind eher Utopie. Für mein Empfinden ist bei einem 14er Shad (Shadteez oder ZanderPro) mit 14 Gramm Kopf das obere Ende der Wohlfühlfahnenstage erreicht. Optimal sind 10er -12er Shads mit 8-14 Gramm. In dem Bereich spürt man jeden Kieselstein am Grund. Für mehr würde ich dann die 80 Gramm Version empfehlen. 

Ein absoluter Geheimtipp ist aber die Effzett Optimus 2 H! Eine richtig gute, feinfühlige Rute mit unschlagbarer P/L . Der Einsatzbereich geht mMn von 10cm/10g bis 16cm 20g. Die Spitze ist ein wenig härter als die Bulleye aber immer noch sehr taktil. Das hab ich in der Preiskategorie sonst noch nirgends gesehen.


----------



## magi (29. November 2022)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> Ok, das hatte ich noch nicht geprüft. Sind die Handteile tatsächlich so unterschiedlich lang? Ich bin es gewohnt, das Handteil stabil unter dem rechten Unterarm zu halten. Fischt und hält man die kürzeren Ruten dann eher übers Handgelenk?


Ja, sind sie. Du kannst mit den gennanten HR (Eging) Ruten sowohl wie du es kennst (Rutenende fixiert/unter dem rechten Unterarm) als auch aus dem Handgelenk fischen, wobei ich Letzteres bevorzugt bei sehr leichten Ködern mache - wenn überhaupt. Die Ruten sind daher insgesamt viel handlicher, da musst du keinen groß über den Ellbogen nach hinten hinausstehenden Griff beachten. Geradezu ideal auch für alle, die vor den Rollenhalter fassen, da i.d.R. ein ausreichend langer Foregrip verbaut ist. Fast alle vorgeschlagenen Ruten inkl. der Jig Whip eigenen sich m.E. auch gut zum Wobbeln (bis auf die zumindest auch in meinem Bestand befindliche alte ProForce 812m, die nehme ich nicht so gerne dafür).


----------



## Rheinangler (29. November 2022)

magi schrieb:


> Ja, sind sie. Du kannst mit den gennanten HR (Eging) Ruten sowohl wie du es kennst (Rutenende fixiert/unter dem rechten Unterarm) als auch aus dem Handgelenk fischen, wobei ich Letzteres bevorzugt bei sehr leichten Ködern mache - wenn überhaupt. Die Ruten sind daher insgesamt viel handlicher, da musst du keinen groß über den Ellbogen nach hinten hinausstehenden Griff beachten. Geradezu ideal auch für alle, die vor den Rollenhalter fassen, da i.d.R. ein ausreichend langer Foregrip verbaut ist. Fast alle vorgeschlagenen Ruten inkl. der Jig Whip eigenen sich m.E. auch gut zum Wobbeln (bis auf die zumindest auch in meinem Bestand befindliche alte ProForce 812m, die nehme ich nicht so gerne dafür).


Bei den Eging Ruten von A-Tec habe ich die A-Tec Crazee Eging S862M Aori Stick Spinnrute als möglicherweise in Frage kommende Rute indentifiziert. Das Gewicht ist ja der Hammer. Ich hatte am Wochenende zufällig eine Tintenfischrute von A-Tec in der Hand. Ein Besucher auf "meiner" Rheinbuhne hatte eine dabei und die durfte ich mal begrabbeln. War dann allerdings eine sehr leichte Ausführung und deutlich kürzer. Aber exellent verbaut, leicht, straff - wirklich schick. Wobei ich daraus natürlich nicht auf das Handfeel der größeren Ruten schließen kann. Aber wie gesagt - die kurze Rute war schon toll. 

Wie muss ich mir die Härte der von mir genannten A-Tec Rute vorstellen - auch im Vergleich zu Shimano Zander Jig oder auch den Bullseye Jig Wip Ruten?

Alternativ warte ich noch auf Infos zu den möglicherweise in Frage kommenden Shimanos. 

Auch die Bullseye Jig Whip Ruten - in 2,55 oder 2,70 mit 30-60gr. könnten ins Beuteschema passen. 

Kann auch jemand noch was zur Lieblingsköderrute Zander + Hecht sagen? Die Rute gefällt mir von den Werten her gut (2,65 - 10-50gr.) und ist eigentlich eine Bullseye Rute - nur günstiger und unter dem Markennamen Lieblingsköder vertrieben.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. November 2022)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> Bei den Eging Ruten von A-Tec habe ich die A-Tec Crazee Eging S862M Aori Stick Spinnrute als möglicherweise in Frage kommende Rute indentifiziert. Das Gewicht ist ja der Hammer.



Vielleicht hilft die das weiter:






						Testbericht  A-TEC CRAZEE! EGING S822M
					

Zuallererst wenn man sie in den Händen hält, schweifen die Augen neugierig an dem schlanken Körper entlang und die Finger tasten entlang der glatten Haut, auf der Suche nach interessanten Stellen.  Wer jetzt denkt, ich hätte eine neue Freundin, liegt falsch – das erlaubt leider meine Frau...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Gert-Show (29. November 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> @Gert-Show musst du zu diesen ersten Yasei Zander Shad genauer befragen, der fischt diese beiden wirklich und schon einige Zeit.


Gerade per PN erledigt.


----------



## Snâsh (29. November 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Gerade per PN erledigt.


Du und deine Yasei  - aber ich kann bestätigen das man damit Fische fängt!


----------



## Rheinangler (29. November 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft die das weiter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist zwar ein anderes Modell, sagt aber über die Marke an sich was aus. Danke dafür. Bei den Preisen kann man nicht viel falsch machen.


----------



## Gert-Show (29. November 2022)

Snâsh schrieb:


> Du und deine Yasei  - aber ich kann bestätigen das man damit Fische fängt!


Ja, und sogar die OCC gewinnen kann.


----------



## Rheinangler (29. November 2022)

Ich hab meine neue Rute gefunden, beim Händler des Vertrauens. Hatte keine Ahnung, dass der solche Schmuckstücke zwischen dem Einheitsbrei versteckt hatte. Und da er aktuell mit Rabatt anbietet, war der Preis sogar heiß. Vielleicht auch, weil es ein einsames Einzelstück war…

Es ist die Lieblingsköder Ultraboost Zander und Hecht geworden. 2,65M, 10-50WG, 158gr.. Kombiniert mit einer 180gr. Shimano vanford c3000… Ein Träumchen in der Kombi und schon ohne Schnur ziemlich gut ausbalanciert.

Zum direkten Vergleich habe ich dann meine Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist II Kombi ins Geschäft geholt. Ich wäre fast vorne rüber gekippt, so kopflastig ist die Greys im Vergleich. Konnte garnicht glauben, wie leicht und gut in der Hand liegend die neue Kombi im Vergleich dazu ist. Ähnlich war der Unterschied, als ich vor ein paar Jahren die 3Meter Sportex Kev Spin gegen die Greys ausgetauscht hatte.

Freue mich schon auf den ersten Einsatz am Wasser… Er hatte auch ein paar hochwertige Shimano Yasei in der richtigen Länge im Programm, aber die LK ist meiner Meinung nach für meinen Anspruch geeigneter. Sie ist straffer und packt etwas mehr weg, ohne dabei zu sehr durchzubiegen. Ich glaube, dass hilft beim Anhieb auf etwas Entfernung.

Danke nochmal für Eure Unterstützung und Meinungen. Die LK wurde zwar nicht genannt, aber durch die Infos bin ich auf die richtige Spur gekommen. Denn gebaut wird die Rute durch Bullseye..


----------



## alexpp (29. November 2022)

Hätte für so eine Rute und Leichtbaurollen die 4000er, anstatt 2500er Gehäusegröße genommen. Aber gut, die wird es auch überleben.
Die Schnur wird den Schwerpunkt vielleicht noch um 3mm verschieben


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. November 2022)

Bei einer Shimano *C*3000 sehe ich das genauso, bischen zu sehr Leichtrolle für steinige Gefilde ( für die universelle Rotaugenfischerei gut )


----------



## magi (29. November 2022)

Ich will ja deine Freude nicht trüben, aber die Vanford ist m.E. eher was zum Barsch und Zanderzuppeln im Stillwasser. Trotzdem viel Erfolg damit! Habe bisher auch nur gutes von der Rute gehört, selbst aber keine praktische Erfahrung mit der LK.


----------



## Rheinangler (29. November 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Bei einer Shimano *C*3000 sehe ich das genauso, bischen zu sehr Leichtrolle für steinige Gefilde ( für die universelle Rotaugenfischerei gut )


Ach komm….. Rotaugenfischerei Das ist jetzt auch übertrieben. Und bei nem Hänger in der Packung hilft mir auch ne dickere Rolle nicht.
Die 3000er Shimano ist schon ok, die hat sogar ordentlich Bremskraft - die sie für Zander aber nicht braucht. Ich habe ne 4000er Stradic - so einen Klotz möchte ich mir nicht an das feine Rütchen hängen. Und bei nem Zufallswels ist eine 4000er auch überfordert. Mein Ziel war, möglichst wenig Gesamtgewicht am Start zu haben und auch eine Rolle, die nicht zu großen Schnureinzug hat. Das passt jetzt.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (29. November 2022)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> Es ist die Lieblingsköder Ultraboost Zander und Hecht geworden. 2,65M, 10-50WG, 158gr


Petri!



Rheinangler schrieb:


> Zum direkten Vergleich habe ich dann meine Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist II Kombi ins Geschäft geholt. Ich wäre fast vorne rüber gekippt, so kopflastig ist die Greys im Vergleich.





Rheinangler schrieb:


> Ähnlich war der Unterschied, als ich vor ein paar Jahren die 3Meter Sportex Kev Spin gegen die Greys ausgetauscht hatte.


Jehova!



Rheinangler schrieb:


> Sie ist straffer und packt etwas mehr weg, ohne dabei zu sehr durchzubiegen. Ich glaube, dass hilft beim Anhieb auf etwas Entfernung.


Dann klappt es bestimmt mit dem 5. Nasenloch.



Gert-Show schrieb:


> Gerade per PN erledigt.


Kann man die PN irgendwo herunterladen?


----------



## alexpp (30. November 2022)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> Ach komm….. Rotaugenfischerei Das ist jetzt auch übertrieben. Und bei nem Hänger in der Packung hilft mir auch ne dickere Rolle nicht.
> Die 3000er Shimano ist schon ok, die hat sogar ordentlich Bremskraft - die sie für Zander aber nicht braucht. Ich habe ne 4000er Stradic - so einen Klotz möchte ich mir nicht an das feine Rütchen hängen. Und bei nem Zufallswels ist eine 4000er auch überfordert. Mein Ziel war, möglichst wenig Gesamtgewicht am Start zu haben und auch eine Rolle, die nicht zu großen Schnureinzug hat. Das passt jetzt.


Ich will jetzt nicht zu sehr klugscheißen und keineswegs den Kauf irgendwie madig reden, Hauptsache ist, das du zufrieden bist.
Die C3000 hat bekanntlich gegenüber der 2500 nur eine etwas tiefere Spule und anderen Knauf. Beide haben übertrieben starke Bremsen, nur die flache S-Spulen mit 4kg weniger. Shimano hat zwar mit der 3000MHG eine "echte" 3000er am Start, ist aber nicht für Europa bestimmt. Und Hänger sollte man grundsätzlich nicht versuchen zu sehr über die Rolle zu lösen, das tut natürlich auch einer 4000er nicht gut.

Wenn die Bullseye und LK Ruten tatsächlich "verwandt" sind, wäre es interessant zu erfahren, ob sich der große Preisunterschied praktisch nur wegen den sehr teuren Ringen einer Jig Whip ergibt oder auch der Blank sich qualitativ unterscheidet.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. November 2022)

Wenn du als Shimano Spezi und Liebhaber der modernen leichten schon vor einer Rollenüberlast warnst  ,
dann unke ich als Ryobi Applause Starkwindenangler und fast alle Köder Rausholer lieber nix mehr 

Ist natürlich technisch korrekt gesehen eine Frage der Schnurklasse bzw. der damit real ausübbaren Kraft.
Eine 0.10mm PE mit max. 3kg Tragkraft und evtl. durch Knoten und FC usw. auf 2kg reduziert, die kann einer sehr leicht gebauten Rolle aus Kunststoffhauptteilen auch nicht mehr so sehr schaden.
Muss man so vermontiert mit Abrissen bei 2kg Widerstand im Verhängen rechnen und mit den Köderverlusten ohne Jammern leben. Steinkanten verringern die Tragkraft ja nochmal.

Ich sehe gerade die Zahl mit realen 3kg (das ist *nicht* das, was an Fantasy an der Schnur steht! ) als sinnige Grenze für die 2500/3000 (Daiwa,Shimano, Ryobi vom Body her in 1000/2000) an, sagen mir die Kunststoffrollen auf dem Prüfstand in variierter Belastung, die dann anfangen zu wabbeln und sogar in den Achsrichtungen zu versetzen.
Kann jeder leicht ausprobieren, verschließbarer Wasserkanister mit 3L Wasser gefüllt und genauer Nachwägung auf den Vergleichswert 3000g ansetzen, an die Schnur und hochheben* (aufpassen auf Wirbel Einhänger etc., bei Metallteilchen an der Schnur unbedingt Schutzbrille (Winkelschleifer) tragen !!!)*,
schauen wie sich die Rolle schon ohne Einkurbelbewegung verbiegt, Rute sieht man natürlich auch. Wer mutig ist, probiert hochkurbeln der Last ...

Was übrigens auch 1984 mit aufkommenden Kunststoffrollen und Heckbremsrollen schon so in Rollen vorhanden war, da habe ich jetzt fast 40 Jahre Erfahrung und Abscheu mit, zumal es mir einen unvergesslichen Superfisch gekostet hat mit den sexy leichten Dingelchen.

ist schon entscheidend für die Rollenwahl und Überlebenszeit, ob ich permanent unter 3kg bleiben werde oder mal weit darüber gehe oder muss.
Davon hängt alles an weiteren Entscheidungen der Combo ab, die Anforderung an die ausübbare Schnurkraft wird bei uns Süßwasserpiraten viel zu wenig beachtet.


----------



## Rheinangler (30. November 2022)

alexpp schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt nicht zu sehr klugscheißen und keineswegs den Kauf irgendwie madig reden, Hauptsache ist, das du zufrieden bist.
> Die C3000 hat bekanntlich gegenüber der 2500 nur eine etwas tiefere Spule und anderen Knauf. Beide haben übertrieben starke Bremsen, nur die flache S-Spulen mit 4kg weniger. Shimano hat zwar mit der 3000MHG eine "echte" 3000er am Start, ist aber nicht für Europa bestimmt. Und Hänger sollte man grundsätzlich nicht versuchen zu sehr über die Rolle zu lösen, das tut natürlich auch einer 4000er nicht gut.
> 
> Wenn die Bullseye und LK Ruten tatsächlich "verwandt" sind, wäre es interessant zu erfahren, ob sich der große Preisunterschied praktisch nur wegen den sehr teuren Ringen einer Jig Whip ergibt oder auch der Blank sich qualitativ unterscheidet.


Den Unterschied zwischen LK und BE Ruten werde ich  nicht beurteilen können, da ich noch keine Bullseye in den Fingern hatte. 

Ich finde den Blank der LK aber auf jeden Fall sehr hochwertig, leicht und für die Länge wenig bis überhaupt nicht zur Kopflastigkeit neigend. Und das, obwohl ich nur ein 180gr. Röllchen als Kontergewicht dran gehängt hatte. Und da Bullseye seinen Namen offiziell mit dafür hergibt, kann die Qualität auch nicht schlecht sein. Die würden Ihren hochwertigen Markenauftritt nicht für "Merch" Produkte riskieren. Denn würde es bei der LK Rute verstärkt zu Fehlern oder Ausfällen kommen, würde das auch auf den Namen Bullseye abstrahlen. Ich vermute, dass der Preisunterschied auf abweichende Komponenten und auf den Markennamen zurückzuführen ist. Echte Markenfetischisten machen keine Kompromisse und kaufen das Original samt der besseren Komponenten - auch wenn es deutlich teurer ist. Durch eine Kooperation mit einer anderen, preisgünstigeren Marke bekommt Bullseye aber Masse auf die Piste, was die EK Preise insgesamt nochmal drückt und die Marge folglich erhöht.

Bzgl. Eurer Bedenken bei der Rolle bin ich nochmal in mich gegangen und habe noch ein paar Alternativen rausgesucht. Da ich meine Rute erst morgen abholen werde, kann ich da ggfls. noch anpassen. Da ich eh lieber mit Daiwa Rollen unterwegs bin, habe ich hier ein paar leichte Alternativen im 3000er Bereich rausgesucht. Daiwa hat da mehr Auswahl als Shimano. Die Daiwa 3000er liegen auch schon näher an einer 4000er Shimano. Mir schweben da von oben angefangen die Luvias Airtity LT, die Certate LT, die Ballistic MQ LT oder die Ballistic EX LT. Die Tendenz geht zur letztgenanten - je nachdem wie sie ausfällt dann sogar in 4000.

Mal sehen, ob der Händler da auch passende Rollen vorrätig im Sortiment hat. Auf dem ersten Blick gesehen habe ich die gestern allerdings nicht.

PS: Hänger löse ich natürlich nie über die Rolle - zumindest nicht, ohne diese per Hand zu blockieren und zu fixieren. Das nimmt Dir sonst fast jede Rolle übel.


----------



## magi (30. November 2022)

Maketingtechnisch wäre es der Supergau für Bullseye sollte sich herausstellen, dass die ne abgespeckte Jig Whip (andere Anbauteile aber sonst gleicher Blank) jetzt mit LK Brand liefern und die nur ca. halb soviel kosten aber dabei mindestens eine Hand mehr auftaucht, die auch ein Stück vom Kuchen haben will. Da glaube ich im Leben nicht dran. Die werden einen (leicht) abgespeckten Blank bei ihrem Lieferanten geordert haben. Und der weiss ja offensichtlich wie man gute Blanks für unsere Zierfische baut


----------



## jkc (30. November 2022)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> ... zumindest nicht, ohne diese per Hand zu blockieren und zu fixieren.


----------



## Doanafischer (30. November 2022)

magi schrieb:


> Maketingtechnisch wäre es der Supergau für Bullseye sollte sich herausstellen, dass die ne abgespeckte Jig Whip (andere Anbauteile aber sonst gleicher Blank) jetzt mit LK Brand liefern und die nur ca. halb soviel kosten aber dabei mindestens eine Hand mehr auftaucht, die auch ein Stück vom Kuchen haben will. Da glaube ich im Leben nicht dran. Die werden einen (leicht) abgespeckten Blank bei ihrem Lieferanten geordert haben. Und der weiss ja offensichtlich wie man gute Blanks für unsere Zierfische baut


Ich konnte die Lk Ruten im Geschäft mal anfassen. Die Charakteristik des Lk Blanks unterscheidet sich schon deutlich von der Jigwhip. Nicht, dass die LK schlecht wären, aber die Bullseye ist schon "anders".


----------



## magi (30. November 2022)

Doanafischer schrieb:


> Ich konnte die Lk Ruten im Geschäft mal anfassen. Die Charakteristik des Lk Blanks unterscheidet sich schon deutlich von der Jigwhip. Nicht, dass die LK schlecht wären, aber die Bullseye ist schon "anders".


Genau das war auch mein 1. Eindruck. Aber da ich die LK bisher noch nie am Wasser in der Hand hatte bin ich da erstmal vorsichtig.


----------



## Rheinangler (30. November 2022)

magi schrieb:


> Genau das war auch mein 1. Eindruck. Aber da ich die LK bisher noch nie am Wasser in der Hand hatte bin ich da erstmal vorsichtig.


Gut möglich, dass die Ruten sich deutlich unterscheiden . Ich kenne die Bullseye wie gesagt auch nicht, aber die LK hat mir  gut gefallen. Und der Name Bullseye ist offiziell mit an Bord. Folglich kann es eigentlich auch kein Schrott sein, denn das würde beide Markennamen mit belasten. Ich berichte gerne von meinen praktischen Erfahrungen.


----------



## trawar (1. Dezember 2022)

Habe eine zeitlang die Ultraboost Allround gefischt, super Rute und hat echt Spaß gemacht.  Ist für mich eine schwere Barsch/leichte Zander Rute und das angegebene WG 5-30 ist nicht ganz zutreffen, würde real eher sagen ab 7gr+3" bis ca. 18gr+4" könnten auch 20gr+4"sein ist schon was länger her. Weiss nicht ob ich sie mir für das Geld nochmal holen würde, kann sie nur mit einer ProForce II 782ML Vergleichen was aber auch eine ganz andere Liga ist aber im WG bereich im sehr ähnlichen Fenster liegt, PFII ist feinfühliger und hat weit aus mehr Backbone. 
Sind aber auch zwei ganz unterschiedliche Blankcharacteristiken.


----------



## Rheinangler (1. Dezember 2022)

Ich hab meine neue Rute gerade vom Dealer des Vertrauens abgeholt. Als Rolle dazu habe ich mir die Daiwa Caldia LT D-C in 3000er Größe gegönnt. Die ist etwas größer und schwerer als die ursprünglich angedachte Shimano. Die Rute fühlt sich damit gut ausbalanciert an und das Paket insgesamt ist schön leicht. Im Vergleich zur "alten" Greys Rute ein Quantensprung. Bin mal gespannt wie die Kombi sich fischt.


----------



## Rheinangler (9. Dezember 2022)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> Ich hab meine neue Rute gerade vom Dealer des Vertrauens abgeholt. Als Rolle dazu habe ich mir die Daiwa Caldia LT D-C in 3000er Größe gegönnt. Die ist etwas größer und schwerer als die ursprünglich angedachte Shimano. Die Rute fühlt sich damit gut ausbalanciert an und das Paket insgesamt ist schön leicht. Im Vergleich zur "alten" Greys Rute ein Quantensprung. Bin mal gespannt wie die Kombi sich fischt.


So - es ist vollbracht. Gestern Abend wurde die neue Kombi am Rhein angefischt und direkt mit Fisch behangen. Es war schon ein angenehmer Unterschied, mit so einer leichten Kombi unterwegs zu sein. 
Auch ungewohnt allerdings und da ich im Dunkeln gefischt habe, mit nur wenig Licht durch Vollmond und entferntere Uferbeleuchtung, war es anfangs noch schwierig das "Arbeiten" der Rute zu erkennen und einschätzen zu können. 
Nach dem ersten Biss und kurzen Drill kann ich allerdings sagen, dass die Rute eine sehr gute Bissrückmeldung hat und auch im Drill ordentlich liefert. Einen zweiten Biss auf Wobbler konnte ich kurz randrillen, aber der Drilling hat sich dann wieder gelöst. Da auch der erste Zander - er hatte den Jig voll inhaliert - den Köder im Kescher wieder ausgerotzt hat, muss ich evtl. noch etwas an meinem Anhieb bei der neuen Kombi arbeiten. Normalerweise sollten die Haken hängenbleiben, wenn der Fisch dran ist. Kann aber natürlich auch unglücklicher Zufall gewesen sein. Eingeweiht ist die neue Kombi auf jeden Fall schon mal - eingefischt werden muss sie noch.  

Meine "alte" Greys ist schon ein vergleichsweise härterer Stock und da kommen natürlich auch kurze, knackige Anhiebe intensiver an der Hakenspitze an.


----------

